# rejected relatives visa



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

After duly filling in all the necessary paperwork and paying VFS the R1350 handling fees I visited their offices in Cape Town 26th August and handed in the forms for the RENEWALL of my relatives visa.I received an e-mail last week to say the paperwork was back at Cape Town. I've just come back from there having been rejected, what it seems to say to me is that there is a form missing ,how can that be if the official at VFS ticked off all the necessary forms before sealing them up? The exact wording of the rejection is; No notarial agreement signed by both parties attesting that the permanent relationship has existed for at least two years before the date of application still exists to the exclusion of any other person in terms of regulation 3(2)(i) I would appreciate any help or input into my predicament. Neil


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Somebody else will probably be able to advise better, if that was the only reason, you can appeal and resubmit with the notarial agreement included. 

As for how Vfs ticket the boxes....TIA


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Since putting up this thread I have found and understood what is required,a notorial document written by a lawyer describing my relationship with my fiancee. It appears this will cost around R900 but what really pee's me off is that I have to pay VFS another R1350 for my appeal when it is their fault for not informing me on the day that I was missing some relevant paperwork.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep, like I said, TIA.
I would go to the DHA website, find every email address I can and demand a refund or speak to a manager at VFS and do the same since it's absolutely their fault.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I am also slightly confused as I've just read the act and it says the following:

Permanent homosexual or heterosexual relationship
3.(1) An aplicant for a visa or permanent residence permit in terms of the Act who aserts in
his or her aplication to be a spouse, as defined in section 1 of the Act, must prove to the
satisfaction of the Director-General that he or she is a spouse to a citzen or permanent
residence permit holder in the maner set out in subregulation (2).
(2) An aplicant contemplated in subregulation (1) must submit-
(a) a notarial agrement signed by both parties atesting that the permanent homosexual or heterosexual relationship has existed for at least
two years before the date of aplication for a relevant visa or permanent
residence permit and that he relationship stil exists to the exclusion of any
other person 

So a bit confused as to how spouse is defined, you're not doing a spousal visa app, are you? Or were you and maybe they thought you were doing LLP?


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its easy to get confused by it all, no I'm not married yet to my partner so I was just applying to re-new my life partner visa.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks to your post, we've probably been saved rejection, too.
After much faffing and questioning, we discovered that this form is indeed required. Doesn't mention it anywhere on the Embassy or DHA website, only in "the act" and only as a spouse. Alas.

Thank you, for the saving by proxy.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's good to hear,at least something useful came out of it. I will be questioning the VFS staff in Cape Town as to why the notorial form isn't on their list of prequisites.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Simply do the same application and include the document you missed. Next time (hopefully there isn't a next time), appeal the decision and submit the missing document within 10 days.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Simply do the same application and include the document you missed. Next time (hopefully there isn't a next time), appeal the decision and submit the missing document within 10 days.


LegalMan

Does this mean redoing the fingerprints from my country of origin and from South Africa and also the ex rays and the doctor's certificate?.We know the SAS police clearance certificate you won't get it in less than 10 days-10 working days if you are lucky


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> LegalMan
> 
> Does this mean redoing the fingerprints from my country of origin and from South Africa and also the ex rays and the doctor's certificate?.We know the SAS police clearance certificate you won't get it in less than 10 days-10 working days if you are lucky


Any police clearance older than 6 months won't be accepted.


----------

